# Dividing an airline/plastic crate?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have a metal crate, I have several airline or Vari-kennel type plastic crates but they are large and xlarge. I was wondering if anyone knows of any ways to divide a plastic crate for use with a smaller puppy? I know wire crates sometimes come with dividers but I prefer this type and I'd like to be able to use the crates I already have anyway.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Though I've never done it myself, I know of people who have used a small plastic cooler to fill the back of the crate to make it a better puppy-fit. I also know someone who somehow jury-rigged a mesh panel from one side of the crate to the other, to make the interior space smaller (I think that made it more adjustable overall, too).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just borrowed one when I needed it but they are not that expensive.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Why do you want to divide it? I've never understood that theory...make it smaller so the puppy won't soil it's bed. Puppies do not want to soil their beds, if they do it's because they can't hold it any longer. 

I've always put paper down in the back half and the bedding in the front half. That way if the puppy has to go it will go on the paper. I've had litters at 3 wks cross over to the paper side of their whelping area to go. There really is no need for a divider in my opinion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would just use it. I have a few smaller crates but I use them more for space (in the car) than anything. My puppy is in an adult sized crate during the day though. If he can't hold it I'd rather he have space to go. I have someone that lets him out for me and when I'm home he's good with house training. Yes, he has peed in the large crate a few times but he always goes to the back corner. He doesn't want to pee right where he sleeps and that's the most important thing. I don't divide the crate even though it's wire and I could. His crate at night has some rolled up towels in it because our heat shuts off and it gets super cold. He's never once peed in that crate despite the size and all the towels. I had him sleeping on the bed earlier this week but he jumped off and went into the crate, I think he likes curling up in the rolls of towels to stay warm.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I can understand why you would want to use the crates you have since the small crate would only be needed for a month at most for housetraining and puppies outgrow them fast. I have read to put cardboard boxes in the back of the crate. But what I think may work is to use the medium size crate and make a cardboard divider. I would take a thick cardboard box even 2 of them, and cut to fit the crate width but leave a little longer on the length about 4 inches - fold these areas down. This would give more stability. Poke holes in the sides to align with the air holes - at least 2 on each side - this will be used to tie the divider to the crate using the air holes. If you can dismantle the crate it will be easier. I would also tape the 2 cardboards together with duct tape on the sides. Fit it in the crate - the folded areas down facing the back of the crate - if you have removed the top - you can tape the bottom down on the back of the crate and even the sides. Put a thick string through the holes - put the top on the crate and tie through the air holes to secure the divider.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

...wait....WAIT....


PUPPY????

WHEN?????


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> ...wait....WAIT....
> 
> 
> PUPPY????
> ...


:rofl: That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :rofl: That's exactly what I was thinking!


ME too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There's nothing finalized yet but I am hoping to get a Beauceron puppy later this year. :thumbup:	
I'm trying to plan ahead lol.


----------

